# Solved: AMD External Events Utility



## whiskeytango73 (Nov 16, 2009)

I've read 100 different posts/forums/suggestions that all recommend users to "update your drivers". I've updated everything from my BIOS to the software on my televisions (via flashdrive) and everything was groovy until I updated the ATI Radeon HD4350 in my HPpavillion 6150t. Vista started crashing, my Windows Experience Index stopped functioning, and the ATI update that then popped up in the Windows Update wouldn't install correctly -along w/ a code that explained that my current version probably surpassed the update. I went to "services.msc" to see what had changed, and AMD External Events Utility (and Easybits?) were the only two. I've disabled AMD eeu (and easybits) and the Windows Experience Index is still inop. What IS the AMD EEU, and should I restore to a pre- EEU configuration? The updated driver did improve the display marginally. Any experienced feedback would be greatly appriciated.


----------

